# Kobe Bryant suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/59690.htm

For those not a member at NY Post's site, here's a snippet:



> There are the malevolent elbows of late to the heads, necks and chests of Dirk Nowitzki, Dwyane Wade, Caron Butler and Mike Miller, a message he's sending to anyone "who thinks they can come down the lane and look pretty and shoot jump shots, and dunk the ball, and finger-roll, and do all sort of that cute stuff."
> 
> There are the two air punches directed at Josh Howard, an automatic suspension the league has neglected to levy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

Imagine if the Lakers get Artest... :clap:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

The NY Post can write whatever they want...they're still the NY Post...


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

Good find there carnutttt 

although the NY post is not the most reputable of papers you cannot deny hard facts,it looks like kobe has manged to alienate the only teammate with any semblance of star ability and thus do nothing to detract from his oft-maligned image.The part about sucker punching Samaki Walker from behind ona bus just reinforces this


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

Verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry old!!

It's true but it's very well known that Media whore Peter Vescey is a Kobe/Laker basher.. He always looks for stuff to exaggerate.. 

It's not as if Lamar has lit it up lately.. 10 or so PPG the last 3 games.. Brutal.. That's not a damn 2nd option.. He ALWAYS passes when he was a shot.. It's sickening.. 

And who the hell is Dontae Jones? Nice damn reporting there..


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

Kobe's a man like everyone else. He can snap under pressure just like everyone else. He's not the angel that some people portray him as nor the devil as others would like to believe. Regardless of the source, that excerpt is just reporting actual incidents. They are incidents designed to put Kobe in a bad light, but they are incidents involving him. If you wanna counter those negative incidents by posting positive stuff, then i dont see why u shouldn't.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

I don't blame him, it's Lamar Odom. He needs a bash to the head every hour of the day. Stupid ***. He's such a SCRUB. Maybe a few blows to the head will kick him of his pot habit.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

Dwayne Wade didn't need to punch Lamar in the head to get him to play like an all-star. Maybe Kobe is an ego-maniacal ****head who has lost control without Shaq to keep him in his place?


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



sherwin said:


> I don't blame him, it's Lamar Odom. He needs a bash to the head every hour of the day. Stupid ***. He's such a SCRUB. Maybe a few blows to the head will kick him of his pot habit.


odom is a scrub??

you condone physical violence against a teammate ?

It is physically impossible to become addicted to pot,only psychologically.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

There is no doubt he has been on a mean streak since the Lakers started losing again

yelled at Sasha during heat game
yelled at Lamar during Wizards game then the whole monitor thing
the vicious elbow to Mike Miller during the Memphis game

kobe needs to learn some of that meditating stuff from Phil Jackson. He's been a madman as of late


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

Jordan fought teammates. Jordan verbally abused them far worse than anything I've ever heard from Kobe. Jordan basically ditched the triangle whenever it suited him in the early years. So even if this picture of Kobe is 100% accurate, it's just progress to being the GOAT, right?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



sherwin said:


> I don't blame him, it's Lamar Odom. He needs a bash to the head every hour of the day. Stupid ***. He's such a SCRUB. Maybe a few blows to the head will kick him of his pot habit.


 Your mother must be very proud.You should be hit over the head every time you disappoint her.Kobe has his own version of the dream team now.He can shoot the ball 50 times a game and no matter what goes wrong someone else is responsible.I hope the Lakers fans are as happy as he is.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Thuloid said:


> Jordan fought teammates. Jordan verbally abused them far worse than anything I've ever heard from Kobe. Jordan basically ditched the triangle whenever it suited him in the early years. So even if this picture of Kobe is 100% accurate, it's just progress to being the GOAT, right?


no


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



iverson1 said:


> odom is a scrub??


Well, he sure has been playing like one these days.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

The New York Post loses credibility when they spell Dahntay Jones' name wrong. He is even from the NY/NJ area for goodness sake.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

Kobe is on a roll.....someone needs to punch his a''' down...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

Vescey??

Please....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



HKF said:


> The New York Post loses credibility when they spell Dahntay Jones' name wrong. He is even from the NY/NJ area for goodness sake.


But the Odom-Kobe story was confirmed from David Aldridge. None of this is breaking news by the New York Post. It's just the first time someone has put it all together in one article.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

Just to clarify something... Jordan did use to get into the ear's of his teammates, but it wasn't to bring them down, it was his tactic to personally challenge them to raise their level of play and he never let it show in games. He did it in the intimacy of practice, where it belong...not on game days, and sometimes during the games the way Kobe is going about things. And by all means, this tactic worked for Jordan. He did win 6 rings and all, so obviously he was doing quite a few things right. But it seems Kobe is arguing not to motivate, but to displace blame out of frusteration.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



futuristxen said:


> But the Odom-Kobe story was confirmed from David Aldridge. None of this is breaking news by the New York Post. It's just the first time someone has put it all together in one article.


i agree

By pouring scorn on the source they try to deflect attention from the facts which are true irregardless of who wrote the article.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Just to clarify something... Jordan did use to get into the ear's of his teammates, but it wasn't to bring them down, it was his tactic to personally challenge them to raise their level of play and he never let it show in games. He did it in the intimacy of practice, where it belong...not on game days, and sometimes during the games the way Kobe is going about things. And by all means, this tactic worked for Jordan. He did win 6 rings and all, so obviously he was doing quite a few things right. But it seems Kobe is arguing not to motivate, but to displace blame out of frusteration.


Jordan punching Steve Kerr in the face was a tactic to raise his level of play?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Drewbs said:


> Jordan punching Steve Kerr in the face was a tactic to raise his level of play?


Lol. Good one.

About Kobe's "actions": it's all frustration. Highly understandable coming from a guy like Kobe. The burning desire to win can have it's malign side efects.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

there's been a handful of times already this year that kobe has started fights on the court with opposing players. newsflash kobe: you're not tough or hard. give it up already. you're making a joke of yourself when you do that. lakers should trade for garnett or duncan so kobe can go back to being a sidekick and shut up already.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



PauloCatarino said:


> Lol. Good one.
> 
> About Kobe's "actions": it's all frustration. Highly understandable coming from a guy like Kobe. The burning desire to win can have it's malign side efects.


But supposedly the Lakers season thus far has been "miraculous" to quote one Laker fan. What is Kobe frustrated about? Shouldn't he be on top of the world?

The Cavs went through a stretch where they lost 7 of 9, and you didn't see Lebron trashing cameras and lights, and having to be seperated by security from teammates...you didn't see him making dirty plays on guys. 

The Rockets have struggled mightily this year, but neither Yao nor T-Mac went at each other.

All Kobe is doing is dividing his own locker room. Again. At the exact moment where the team needs to come together.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Drewbs said:


> Jordan punching Steve Kerr in the face was a tactic to raise his level of play?


Most likely. And we don't even know the extent of what happened there to even truly comment on it. Steve could have been jawing with Mike, etc. But it was still in practice, and not on the floor or int he locker room of a game that just ended.'

Kobe did it because he was selfishly placing blame, and mad about a loss. Instead of picking his players up, and comming together during their losing streak.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

Actually, when it comes to writing, I expect professionalism, especially when it's a newspaper.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



futuristxen said:


> But the Odom-Kobe story was confirmed from David Aldridge. None of this is breaking news by the New York Post. It's just the first time someone has put it all together in one article.


Exactly. I'm as big a critic of the NYPost as anyone, but there's no new ground, or unverifiables here. This is just a compilation of what is already known.*



*and a ****ing awesome one at that!!!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Drewbs said:


> Jordan punching Steve Kerr in the face was a tactic to raise his level of play?


LOL. It's so hard for them to differentiate the characteristics of two players who had nearly identical leadership styles. Jordan was worse than Kobe with this stuff, but he was the media angel, so there has to be some kind of a difference between how he does it and how Kobe does it, according to those who love Jordan and hate Kobe. Their both a couple of my favorite players, and it's funny to me how people try to justify why it's okay, and even a positive thing according to some fans, for Jordan to punch and rip into his teammates self esteem, but when Kobe does it, it's completely out of line. 

Kobe needs a Scottie Pippen type leader alongside him. A guy who will pat you on the back and encourage you when Jordan was ripping into you. That was the balance that made the Bulls great. That's why I really wish he had joined up with Elton Brand. I think he is that guy. But I should stop talking about Elton Brand in every post when the thread has nothing to do with him.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



futuristxen said:


> But supposedly the Lakers season thus far has been "miraculous" to quote one Laker fan. What is Kobe frustrated about? Shouldn't he be on top of the world?
> 
> The Cavs went through a stretch where they lost 7 of 9, and you didn't see Lebron trashing cameras and lights, and having to be seperated by security from teammates...you didn't see him making dirty plays on guys.
> 
> All Kobe is doing is dividing his own locker room. Again. At the exact moment where the team needs to come together.


Essentially... he's just being Kobe.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Sir Patchwork said:


> LOL. It's so hard for them to differentiate the characteristics of two players who had nearly identical leadership styles. Jordan was worse than Kobe with this stuff, but he was the media angel, so there has to be some kind of a difference between how he does it and how Kobe does it, according to those who love Jordan and hate Kobe. Their both a couple of my favorite players, and it's funny to me how people try to justify why it's okay, and even a positive thing according to some fans, for Jordan to punch and rip into his teammates self esteem, but when Kobe does it, it's completely out of line.
> 
> Kobe needs a Scottie Pippen type leader alongside him. A guy who will pat you on the back and encourage you when Jordan was ripping into you. That was the balance that made the Bulls great. That's why I really wish he had joined up with Elton Brand. I think he is that guy. But I should stop talking about Elton Brand in every post when the thread has nothing to do with him.


I think that Jordan wasn't a real leader. He was just the best player, but Pippen's career kind of shows that he was a special basketball mind, and a really good leader. Portland hated to see him go. I think the Blazers even might retire his jersey. Scottie would be a good coach.

That Scottie was the real leader of the team, is kind of hinted at by Phil and many ex-bulls players. Steve Kerr has said on the air that Scottie was really the real leader of the team.

Nobody liked Jordan on the Bulls. They understood he was neccessary. But I would wager Steve Kerr liked playing with Scottie and Tim Duncan more.

I think Magic and Bird were better leaders than Jordan was. Especially Magic. He knew when to be heated and when to be playful.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Sir Patchwork said:


> LOL. It's so hard for them to differentiate the characteristics of two players who had nearly identical leadership styles. Jordan was worse than Kobe with this stuff, but he was the media angel, so there has to be some kind of a difference between how he does it and how Kobe does it, according to those who love Jordan and hate Kobe. Their both a couple of my favorite players, and it's funny to me how people try to justify why it's okay, and even a positive thing according to some fans, for Jordan to punch and rip into his teammates self esteem, but when Kobe does it, it's completely out of line.
> 
> Kobe needs a Scottie Pippen type leader alongside him. A guy who will pat you on the back and encourage you when Jordan was ripping into you. That was the balance that made the Bulls great. That's why I really wish he had joined up with Elton Brand. I think he is that guy. But I should stop talking about Elton Brand in every post when the thread has nothing to do with him.


Good Cop / Bad Cop? I can see where you're comming from. I think also Kobe would have benefitted from an Elton Brand. His style of play fits with Kobe more anyways.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Sir Patchwork said:


> LOL. It's so hard for them to differentiate the characteristics of two players who had nearly identical leadership styles. Jordan was worse than Kobe with this stuff, but he was the media angel, so there has to be some kind of a difference between how he does it and how Kobe does it, according to those who love Jordan and hate Kobe. Their both a couple of my favorite players, and it's funny to me how people try to justify why it's okay, and even a positive thing according to some fans, for Jordan to punch and rip into his teammates self esteem, but when Kobe does it, it's completely out of line.
> 
> Kobe needs a Scottie Pippen type leader alongside him. A guy who will pat you on the back and encourage you when Jordan was ripping into you. That was the balance that made the Bulls great. That's why I really wish he had joined up with Elton Brand. I think he is that guy. But I should stop talking about Elton Brand in every post when the thread has nothing to do with him.


i think part of the difference is that the players respected jordan more than they do of kobe and jordan was more of a natural leader. Yeah, jordan yelled at teammates but to me, it seemed more to get the players where they were supposed to be and improve what they were doing wrong. Kobe, on the other hand, seems to just be berating teammates for what they did wrong rather than helping them understand WHAT they did wrong.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



futuristxen said:


> I think that Jordan wasn't a real leader. He was just the best player, but Pippen's career kind of shows that he was a special basketball mind, and a really good leader. Portland hated to see him go. I think the Blazers even might retire his jersey. Scottie would be a good coach.
> 
> That Scottie was the real leader of the team, is kind of hinted at by Phil and many ex-bulls players. Steve Kerr has said on the air that Scottie was really the real leader of the team.
> 
> ...


I agree w/ this post. Jordan was a god, but he was not a leader.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



futuristxen said:


> I think that Jordan wasn't a real leader. He was just the best player, but Pippen's career kind of shows that he was a special basketball mind, and a really good leader. Portland hated to see him go. I think the Blazers even might retire his jersey. Scottie would be a good coach.
> 
> That Scottie was the real leader of the team, is kind of hinted at by Phil and many ex-bulls players. Steve Kerr has said on the air that Scottie was really the real leader of the team.
> 
> ...


MJ was playful as at times as well. Granted MJ was more harsh than the afore mentioned players, but that was b/c he had so much talent and ability that it almost blinded him to the fact that not everyone around him can play at his level. And that's why Money would never be a good coach. He demands alot out of you, and that is a motivational tool. Pippen was definetely the other leader of the Bulls team. As Sir Patchwork said, it was a 2 man effort. Good Cop = Pip Bad Cop = Mike. Two distinct different styles of motivational techniques, and when combined can be a really good thing. As evident with the Bulls winning 6 rings and all. :biggrin:


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



kidd2rj said:


> i think part of the difference is that the players respected jordan more than they do of kobe and jordan was more of a natural leader. Yeah, jordan yelled at teammates but to me, it seemed more to get the players where they were supposed to be and improve what they were doing wrong. Kobe, on the other hand, seems to just be berating teammates for what they did wrong rather than helping them understand WHAT they did wrong.


Exactly. Kobe is berating them to benefit himself, and to displace blame. Mike did it to raise the level of play, and show where they were going wrong. There is a distinct difference.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



kidd2rj said:


> i think part of the difference is that the players respected jordan more than they do of kobe and jordan was more of a natural leader. Yeah, jordan yelled at teammates but to me, it seemed more to get the players where they were supposed to be and improve what they were doing wrong. Kobe, on the other hand, seems to just be berating teammates for what they did wrong rather than helping them understand WHAT they did wrong.


Again, Jordan was feared by his teammates more than anything. They didn't feel like he was trying to help him. He definitely had their respect, as does Kobe of all the Lakers right now. You should hear the way those guys talk about Kobe in the papers and interviews and such.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Again, Jordan was feared by his teammates more than anything. They didn't feel like he was trying to help him. He definitely had their respect, as does Kobe of all the Lakers right now. You should hear the way those guys talk about Kobe in the papers and interviews and such.



I bet they could even print what his teammates say about him in private


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Again, Jordan was feared by his teammates more than anything. They didn't feel like he was trying to help him. He definitely had their respect, as does Kobe of all the Lakers right now. You should hear the way those guys talk about Kobe in the papers and interviews and such.


How can you speak for Jordan's teammates? I'm pretty sure it was Mike's competetive drive that drove Pip and Horace to become the players they became.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

One thing to say he better chill out before someone brings his punk *** back down to earth he must of forgot he was the same guy that got beat up by Charlie Ward and Reggie Miller


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

I'm a Kobe fan. No doubt he's on a mean streak lately. I think he's trying to be like Jordan again...doing the ferocious competitor thing, but he's got it all wrong. Hopefully Kobe can turn it around.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

chris childs


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



iverson1 said:


> I bet they could even print what his teammates say about him in private


Because that would make sense. Praise him in public then rip him in private. If you hated the guy and hated the way he played, you wouldn't praise him in public, you just wouldn't say anything.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Vinsane said:


> One thing to say he better chill out before someone brings his punk *** back down to earth he must of forgot he was the same guy that got beat up by Charlie Ward and Reggie Miller


Dont worry someone will soon enough if he keeps this up. He is trying to build some sort of tough guy image. Oh, and it was Chris Childs...even though Ward would probably have done the same thing, lol.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Whack Arnolds said:


> How can you speak for Jordan's teammates? I'm pretty sure it was Mike's competetive drive that drove Pip and Horace to become the players they became.


I'm pretty sure it was Kobe's competitive drive that drove Shaq to become the player he became. See I can do that too. 

The only difference between the way Jordan led his teams and the way Kobe does, is the supporting cast and the Pippen type leader to create the yin and yang balance. Jordan was quite the dictator, and I can't believe some of you deny this. He was trying to help teammates? Was he trying to punch Steve Kerr in the direction he was supposed to go? I see.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



futuristxen said:


> But supposedly the Lakers season thus far has been "miraculous" to quote one Laker fan. What is Kobe frustrated about? Shouldn't he be on top of the world?


Obviously not. For guys like Kobe (and MJ, and Magic, and Bird, and...) every game is a winnable game. This guys would think they could go 82-0 in a season.

More and more, the fact that the Lakers have lost some games in the closing minutes, most of them due to poor execution. Kobe is a selfish guy, and will promptly lash out on a teammate faster than admiting his own errors (which he has had plenty).



> The Cavs went through a stretch where they lost 7 of 9, and you didn't see Lebron trashing cameras and lights, and having to be seperated by security from teammates...you didn't see him making dirty plays on guys.


What does Lebron have to do with anything? Lebron is a kid who will be happy enough to get into the playoffs and passing first round will make him wet his pants.

Kobe is a triple ring bearer who has tasted successe and thirsts to go back to that.



> The Rockets have struggled mightily this year, but neither Yao nor T-Mac went at each other.


Well, at least Kobe hasn't threaten retirement yet. Due t "the zone" or something like that. 



> All Kobe is doing is dividing his own locker room. Again. At the exact moment where the team needs to come together.


This, i agree. Unless Kobe (and Phil) can direct their anger into motivation of others, Kobe's diatribes will hurt the team.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm pretty sure it was Kobe's competitive drive that drove Shaq to become the player he became. See I can do that too.


Not really, b/c Shaq was a bad *** before Kobe was even in the league. Pip was gabbage his first few years in the league. He got better b/c he played up against the greatest player to ever play the game, every day in practice. 



> The only difference between the way Jordan led his teams and the way Kobe does, is the supporting cast and the Pippen type leader to create the yin and yang balance. Jordan was quite the dictator, and I can't believe some of you deny this.


He was a dictator, and it worked to the tune of 6 championships. Don't mess with success. But the thing is, Mike WAS a dictator and his teammates were willing to accept it, BECAUSE it was Michael Jordan. Kobe doesn't hold a power like that over his teammates. He's good, but he isn't a god of basketball like MJ was.



> He was trying to help teammates? Was he trying to punch Steve Kerr in the direction he was supposed to go? I see.


Yo, you brought that into the convo. And this was one instance. And an instance we really don't have that much info on to even judge it, nor did anyone try to relate this one instance to trying to motivate someone. We don't even know what caused the fight. It may not have been even about basketball. Either way you cut it though, Mike was a better leader, was a proven winner (more so than Magic or Bird) and his teammates were willing to be lead by the god known as MJ. To the Lakers, Kobe is just well...Kobe. A guy with talent, running his jaws.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

By all accounts, Jordan was a complete and total *******. However, he also had charisma. Kobe, by all accounts, is a complete and total ********. He, however, does not have charisma.**


*except of course according to his loyalists
**and he doesn't have Pippen either***
***or Shaq any more because he ran him out of town


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Not really, b/c Shaq was a bad *** before Kobe was even in the league. Pip was gabbage his first few years in the league. He got better b/c he played up against the greatest player to ever play the game, every day in practice.
> 
> He was a dictator, and it worked to the tune of 6 championships. Don't mess with success. But the thing is, Mike WAS a dictator and his teammates were willing to accept it, BECAUSE it was Michael Jordan. Kobe doesn't hold a power like that over his teammates. He's good, but he isn't a god of basketball like MJ was.
> 
> Yo, you brought that into the convo. And this was one instance. And an instance we really don't have that much info on to even judge it, nor did anyone try to relate this one instance to trying to motivate someone. We don't even know what caused the fight. It may not have been even about basketball. Either way you cut it though, Mike was a better leader, was a proven winner (more so than Magic or Bird) and his teammates were willing to be lead by the god known as MJ. To the Lakers, Kobe is just well...Kobe. A guy with talent, running his jaws.


And without Pippen, Jordan would have been known as a terrible leader and a guy with talent running his jaws too. No titles without Pippen.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

The first thing they teach you in Intro to Newswriting and all journalism classes is to _spell people's names right_.

Dontae Jones played for Mississippi State and even got drafted by the team playing in the city this article is coming from. Completely different person from the Dahntay Jones who plays on the Grizzlies.

You get an F, Vescey, you lazy hack. And who's the editor? NY Post may as well be a tabloid.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Sir Patchwork said:


> And without Pippen, Jordan would have been known as a terrible leader and a guy with talent running his jaws too. No titles with Pippen.


Of course he wouldn't have won a title w/o Pippen. Although we may never know b/c we are know playing "what ifs". MJ managed to take his team to the playoffs each year...regardless who his teammates were. But Pip became Pip, because he glorified MJ and wanted to elevate his game and play with the same determination/drive etc. It also helped that he played against the greatest player to play every day in practice. MJ was MJ before Scottie came into his own to actually challenge Mike in practice as a potential equal.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Sir Patchwork said:


> And without Pippen, Jordan would have been known as a terrible leader and a guy with talent running his jaws too. No titles with Pippen.


That is distinctly possible. We will never know, though.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

Link 


> Kobe Bryant's elbow Wednesday night to the throat of Memphis' Mike Miller will result in a suspension from the league office to be announced Friday, ESPN.com's Marc Stein reports.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

I've got $50 that the league suspends him for the first quarter of his next game.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



froggyvk said:


> I've got $50 that the league suspends him for the first quarter of his next game.


maybe the first 5 minutes....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

hopefully for the lakers a game off will calm kobe down. He has been crazy lately


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



iverson1 said:


> no


Actually Jordan did.

Anyone remember teh whole Jordan vs Bill Cartright feud?

Also, lets not forget his tenure in Washington where he was ousted from his management job that he was suppose to return to after he reitred "again". Reasons if I remember because of his deterioted relationship with the players.

Anyways, I think Kobe has a me against the world mentality. The guy is being hard because he is trying to lead which does not work with today's players or generation. 

I hope Kobe hasn't yelled at Kwame yet because Kwame will probably go into depression.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

This isn't really breaking news considering it was expected.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

Well deserve,Kobe EGO is getting out of hand,screaming at teammates,fighting Odom,Miller incident and more.........


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> hopefully for the lakers a game off will calm kobe down. He has been crazy lately


Well, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

This will be 5 pages at the very least.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



Gilgamesh said:


> This isn't really breaking news considering it was expected.


really? i believed he was just facing a heavy fine. I mean, it is KOBE.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Gilgamesh said:


> Actually Jordan did.
> 
> Anyone remember teh whole Jordan vs Bill Cartright feud?
> 
> ...



the response was in reply to the part of the post that claims that kobe`s tantrums are just part of him becoming the GOAT


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

Black Mamba didnt strike with 99% accuracy that time.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

What is everyone complaining about? People start whining about him not being ejected and whining that he probably won't get suspended. Then he DOES get suspended and now you start whining about how Kobe gets away with everything?


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



S-Star said:


> What is everyone complaining about? People start whining about him not being ejected and whining that he probably won't get suspended. Then he DOES get suspended and now you start whining about how Kobe gets away with everything?


Seriously. He gets suspended(for two games, btw) , and now everyone is making dumb comments, like he's Kobe, he'll only be suspended for the first 5 minutes. Well why is he suspended at all? I mean, hes Kobe


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

I'm satisfied with the suspension (with the league office, anyway). I'll be more satisfied to see how the Grizzlies handle things in the next meeting.

However, it would have been funnier if Kobe was allowed to play these two games...but not take a shot.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



mjm1 said:


> really? i believed he was just facing a heavy fine. I mean, it is KOBE.


Why should Kobe be an exception. Jordan was suspended in 1991 for bumbing into a referee and he was pratically the face of the NBA at that time so if you want to go into conspiracy theory the NBA had more investment in him than Kobe today. It would be more surprising if Lebron was suspended.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



Blink4 said:


> Seriously. He gets suspended(for two games, btw) , and now everyone is making dumb comments, like he's Kobe, he'll only be suspended for the first 5 minutes. Well why is he suspended at all? I mean, hes Kobe


yeah !


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

I predict a platinum thread...........


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

What the heck are you people complaining about? Miller didn't even get whistled for the hard foul, that alone counts as punishment (to Kobe fans, anyway). :bsmile:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

Suspension is fine but the NBA isnt consistent.. It's ridiculous!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

He's going to lose two game checks at least,that's a couple hundred thousand I would guess.This is the official word from Stewie Griffin err Jackson.He's getting suspended for being stupid enough to run his mouth afterwards mainly IMO.


http://www.nba.com/news/bryant_051230.html


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

It's what he gets for TRYING to act tough


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



Ron Mexico said:


> I predict a platinum thread...........


at least no-one will have to bump it every 20 minutes like the ridiculous vc trade debarcle thread


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

*Keep it on topic.*


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

changes prediction thread will be closed soon


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



iverson1 said:


> at least no-one will have to bump it every 20 minutes like the ridiculous vc trade debarcle thread


hehe


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Deleted.


*Belongs on the Nets board.*


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

I think Kobe has realized that he is never going to gain the trust of the majority of NBA fans again. With this, I think that he has embraced the "bad-***" image. What is the point of being Mr.Niceguy if he knows damn well that he will never truly be respected again? I like what he's doing, trying to fire his team up and win. He is just so much more competetive than the rest of his team that this way of firing them up may not work. But he will calm down and eventually the Lakers will reign supreme once again.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

Suspension to be served on both Utah Jazz games.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



Whack Arnolds said:


> *Gone*



*Take this to the Nets board.*


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

When you throw an elbow intentionally at somebody's head, and then publically brag about it afterwards... yeah, you get suspended.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



SeaNet said:


> When you throw an elbow intentionally at somebody's head, and then publically brag about it afterwards... yeah, you get suspended.


Just wait until Kobe masters the mental side of cheap shots, then he'll be perfect.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

I capped this game and I cut out the clip if you guys want to download it.

Miller Hit 643 kbps XVID codec 6.4 megs 1:12min


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

I wonder when D Wade's suspension is coming? :raised_ey


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



Toss2Moss said:


> I wonder when D Wade's suspension is coming? :raised_ey


dwade's wasnt above the shoulders


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



matt! said:


> Just wait until Kobe masters the mental side of cheap shots, then he'll be perfect.


:laugh:


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

[email protected] all of you trying to justify Kobe's actions by comparing him to MJ

MJ was the teams enforcer

Kobe is NOT

MJ was feared AND RESPECTED in the entire L, Including his team

Kobe is NOT

MJ trusted his teammates and the system

Kobe does not

Kobe has issues with players on other teams and his

MJ did not

MJ took responsibility as a leader 

Kobe blames everything on everyone else

MJ helped elevate his teams games

Kobe berates his guys

MJ and Kerr loved eachother

Kobe and Odom dont

MJ passed the ball to Kerr

Kobe takes shots away from a hot handed Odom

MJ and Kerr won rings

Kobe is hoping to reach the playoffs with Odom


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

I don't know why it's advantageous to bring up the fact that Kobe threw an elbow at DWade so often...Go ahead and tell us about the one he hit Arenas with too.Your golden boy has a streak going.He should start thinking about
the way that the league treats you after you establish yourself as a dirty player
like Fortson for example.From now on they may be watching him a little more closely.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



ehmunro said:


> What the heck are you people complaining about? Miller didn't even get whistled for the hard foul, that alone counts as punishment (to Kobe fans, anyway). :bsmile:


 I just might be missing your sarcasm, but Miller was driving to the basket when he inadvertently hit Kobe in the face


----------



## Halipender (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



23 said:


> [email protected] all of you trying to justify Kobe's actions by comparing him to MJ
> 
> MJ was the teams enforcer
> 
> ...


[email protected] you trying to justify MJ's actions by using Kobe.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Halipender said:


> [email protected] you trying to justify MJ's actions by using Kobe.



Obviously one is an all time great respected by all of his teammates and the other one is busy kicking over tv screens because he faded in the clutch


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

it's all about the PAST reputation. Jordan was feared by temmates because of his media reputation and the way David stern treatd him. everyone dares not to fight back on jordan, not just his temmate, the players from the opposite teams too. the NBA needed jordan, he was the face of the NBA. it's sorta like you know a co-worker in a company, he's a total ***, selfish, yelling at other co-workers all the time. but he's doing a damn good job in the company, the company wouldnt be the same without him. the boss loves him, goes to lunches with him daily.the natural "fearness" just grew on other co-workers. they tend to treat him with more respect. 

kobe on the other hand, is not the face of the NBA. the NBA doesn't really need him totally to be successful. plus, all the past negative reputation/rumors on him, it makes people want to stand up against him. because they know the media will back them up, they are going to blame it on kobe. and back in the old days, if someone tried to stand up and exchange some heated words vs jordan, u know he's gonna be trashed by the media and the NBA.
this is why we see more incidents involved with kobe than jordan. 

p.s jordan/kobe are both the same selfish ballhog control freaks....jordan was probably more..


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

This will be an epic thread. I think the suspension is well deserved and nobody can really argue about this cause it's on the high end. It could have been 1 or 2 games and he got 2. I agree with the guy who said Lebron is above suspensions, but Lebron hasn't done anything to warrant one yet. If he did, Stern would probably piss his pants.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

In the immortal words of Kobe..."I'll be back mother****er"


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



One on One said:


> This will be an epic thread. I think the suspension is well deserved and nobody can really argue about this cause it's on the high end. It could have been 1 or 2 games and he got 2. *I agree with the guy who said Lebron is above suspensions, but Lebron hasn't done anything to warrant one yet. If he did, Stern would probably piss his pants.*


 :biggrin: :laugh:


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



> The Los Angeles Times quoted Bryant as shouting, "I'll be back" as he left the court for treatment. In the fourth quarter, when Miller drove down the lane, Bryant drilled Miller with an elbow.
> 
> "Any player that was going to come down the lane at that particular time, I was going to let them know that they just can't walk through here," Bryant told reporters after the game. "I think we as a team have to do a better job of establishing that, and me as the leader of the ballclub, I have to take initiative to do that.
> 
> "Hopefully everybody else will see that, especially this being our home court. People come here and think it's Hollywood and all this other stuff, and they'll come down and look pretty and shoot jump shots and dunk the ball and stand over the ball and all this other cute stuff. *We've got to stop that*."


Stern: Nonono...We've got to stop YOU. Happy New Year, *****!


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

kobe does need to cool down though. i think that in th epast few games, hes been revving himself up into too much of a frenzy.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Sith said:


> it's all about the PAST reputation. Jordan was feared by temmates because of his media reputation and the way David stern treatd him. everyone dares not to fight back on jordan, not just his temmate, the players from the opposite teams too. the NBA needed jordan, he was the face of the NBA. it's sorta like you know a co-worker in a company, he's a total ***, selfish, yelling at other co-workers all the time. but he's doing a damn good job in the company, the company wouldnt be the same without him. the boss loves him, goes to lunches with him daily.the natural "fearness" just grew on other co-workers. they tend to treat him with more respect.
> 
> kobe on the other hand, is not the face of the NBA. the NBA doesn't really need him totally to be successful. plus, all the past negative reputation/rumors on him, it makes people want to stand up against him. because they know the media will back them up, they are going to blame it on kobe. and back in the old days, if someone tried to stand up and exchange some heated words vs jordan, u know he's gonna be trashed by the media and the NBA.
> this is why we see more incidents involved with kobe than jordan.
> ...


Media rep? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Those players respected Jordan. Some of them hung with him off court. He made them better players. He brought revenue for the city of Chicago itself. He was a loved and respected player..... a true competitor who brought out the best in those guys..

No way guys like Bill Wennington and Bobby Hansen would've even been remotely close to anything known if it had not been for playing with MJ

Your defense of Kobe is a joke in itself. You're acting like he's an innocent victim.

He yells at players as if that's what elevates their games while he takes 45% of the teams shots at a 30% clip. Continually.

That isnt going to show any player in a favorable light. If anything MJ is known for passing out of double teams very well finding the open man, passing off to teammates for big shots in the clutch in big games... he trusted the system and his teammates.

Dont give me that crap about the media.

Its not the media that put Kobe on trial

The media didnt make his have a fallout with his family

The media didnt make him say he didnt like Phil as a person

The media didnt make him get Shaq booted

The media didnt make him cheat on his wife

The media didnt tell him to shoot 30+ shots a game

The media didnt tell him to kick chairs and tv's over because they lost a game

The media didnt make him premeditate retaliation against Mike Millers face

But yes, lets avoid all personal responsibility as the "leader" and continue to place blame elsewhere again.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

So many of the posts in this thread are just as much bull**** as the article.

I don't trust anything Peter Vescey says. I don't care if we just watched Jason Collins murder a new-born puppy together, I still don't believe it when Vescey tells me.

THAT said, nobody on this board knows what is going on in Kobe's head, his teammates heads, what went on in Jordan's head, or what went on in Jordan's teammates heads.

So please, spare me the dollar store psychology.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



matt! said:


> So many of the posts in this thread are just as much bull**** as the article.
> 
> I don't trust anything Peter Vescey says. I don't care if we just watched Jason Collins murder a new-born puppy together, I still don't believe it when Vescey tells me.
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl:


co-sign


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



DuMa said:


> Black Mamba didnt strike with 99% accuracy that time.


Oh yes he did...right in the throat.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

check your sarcastic remarks at the door. There will not be generalizing of fanbases here because it can easily be used to bait people. keep things on topic please. thank you.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



Diable said:


> I don't know why it's advantageous to bring up the fact that Kobe threw an elbow at DWade so often...Go ahead and tell us about the one he hit Arenas with too.Your golden boy has a streak going.He should start thinking about
> the way that the league treats you after you establish yourself as a dirty player
> like Fortson for example.From now on they may be watching him a little more closely.


good point diable

fortson is a psychopath i thought he was kill that referee last night


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

Another record breaking Kobe thread in the making. :banana:


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

I think this thread is showing more of the nasty sides of Jordan than Kobe. From this I do believe Jordan wouldn't be successful if Scottie wasn't on his team.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



23 said:


> Media rep? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Those players respected Jordan.


Yeah, right.



> Some of them hung with him off court.


Off the court, Jordan only "hang out" with cards and roulettes.



> He made them better players.


sure he did. How many bulls players were all-stars the year AFTER Jordan's first retirement?



> He brought revenue for the city of Chicago itself.


Yes.



> He was a loved and respected player..... a true competitor who brought out the best in those guys..


How old are you?



> No way guys like Bill Wennington and Bobby Hansen would've even been remotely close to anything known if it had not been for playing with MJ


Or with Pippen...



> Your defense of Kobe is a joke in itself. You're acting like he's an innocent victim.
> 
> He yells at players as if that's what elevates their games while he takes 45% of the teams shots at a 30% clip. Continually.
> 
> That isnt going to show any player in a favorable light. If anything MJ is known for passing out of double teams very well finding the open man, passing off to teammates for big shots in the clutch in big games... he trusted the system and his teammates.


Again: how old are you?




> Dont give me that crap about the media.
> 
> Its not the media that put Kobe on trial


what happened to "the trial"?



> The media didnt make his have a fallout with his family


LMAO! And Jordan wasn't about to get a divorce because his affaires fed up his wife!!



> The media didnt make him say he didnt like Phil as a person


The media didn't make Jordan say he didn't like Jerry Krause.



> The media didnt make him get Shaq booted


He didn't. Shaq did.



> The media didnt make him cheat on his wife


Same with Jordan.



> The media didnt tell him to shoot 30+ shots a game


Same with Jordan.



> The media didnt tell him to kick chairs and tv's over because they lost a game


Same with Jordan. See "Pistons", "playoffs" and "you p******!" 



> The media didnt make him premeditate retaliation against Mike Millers face


Media didn't make Jordan punch Kerr's face in.



> But yes, lets avoid all personal responsibility as the "leader" and continue to place blame elsewhere again.


Please provide more. It's highly entertaining.

LMAO!


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



PauloCatarino said:


> Off the court, Jordan only "hang out" with cards and roulettes.


Are you serious? Is this how sad Jordan's life was off the court?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



4BiddenKnight said:


> Are you serious? Is this how sad Jordan's life was off the court?


No. Not entirely.

But Jordan had two great addictions: gambling and women.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



spongyfungy said:


> I capped this game and I cut out the clip if you guys want to download it.
> 
> Miller Hit 643 kbps XVID codec 6.4 megs 1:12min



Got to love the Laker's annoncers saying basically Mike Miller got what he deserved. :eek8:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

I watched Jordan play a lot of games.He pushed off more than most people and he travelled more than a mile in his Air Jordans,but I don't remember one occasion in his entire career when he committed a cowardly cheap shot or even an overly flagrant hard foul.It's very interesting how people try to defend their favorite player by bringing up totally irrelevant points about other players.

You may as well try to say that Kobe never caused the Holocaust or that he wasn't responsible for the Rwandan genocide.Those things are about as relevant as anything Jordan did.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Diable said:


> I watched Jordan play a lot of games.He pushed off more than most people and he travelled more than a mile in his Air Jordans,*but I don't remember one occasion in his entire career when he committed a cowardly cheap shot or even an overly flagrant hard foul.*It's very interesting how people try to defend their favorite player by bringing up totally irrelevant points about other players.
> 
> You may as well try to say that Kobe never caused the Holocaust or that he wasn't responsible for the Rwandan genocide.Those things are about as relevant as anything Jordan did.


See Michael Jordan vs Reggie Miller.

See MJ and Reggie exchanging headbutts.

See Reggie get ejected.

See Michael stay on court.

LMAO!


----------



## Jorbroni (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



MemphisX said:


> Got to love the Laker's annoncers saying basically Mike Miller got what he deserved. :eek8:



Yeah. Knowing good and well if the situation was reverse, they would have been saying that Miller's elbow was a thuggish move and he should get suspended the rest of the season for it.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

david stern is a jazz fan.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



MemphisX said:


> Got to love the Laker's annoncers saying basically Mike Miller got what he deserved. :eek8:


laker announcers are notoriously stupid.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

bout time the NBA enforces a rule on someone thats not a blue collar player


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

Unsurprising. Anybody who saw that elbow knows this was well warranted.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

I miss Chick Hearn... Stu Lantz is always on the Lakers knobs no matter what.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



NugzFan said:


> laker announcers are notoriously stupid.


I hope you mean post Chick Hearn, though I wouldn't be surprised if you didnt know who he was.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

Thanks for not having an answer to my posts about Kobe

Stick to MJ if you want, but that "The media did this to Kobe" excuse is the most laughable one in 2005...

Homer elsewhere than here



BTW, for a man of international status like MJ to say he only played cards is also one of the most ignorant statements made on this board.

Better yet, dont even talk to me anymore.... I dont like talking to morons


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

It was a well deserved suspension. As was Josh Howard's. Kobe spoke about it though and made himself and the league look bad, so he gets suspended. The League and David Stern know that they have to hold the Lakers, and Kobe in particular, to a more harsh standard due to opposing fans hatred and belief that the Lakers "get away" with everything. 

Same thing as when Malone joined the Lakers. In the game against Dallas, Malone grabs a rebound, swings the elbows to "clear out", an elbow catches Nash who is swatting at the ball and trying to steal it. They call a flagrant on Malone, ejection, and suspension. Nevermind this a move that Malone and pretty much every other Big Man in the game has lived off for the last 25+ years.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



23 said:


> Thanks for not having an answer to my posts about Kobe
> 
> Stick to MJ if you want, but that "The media did this to Kobe" excuse is the most laughable one in 2005...
> 
> ...


I guess this was directed at me...

Grow up, kid. What's the use in arguing with children? :whoknows:


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

its malone...any elbow from him is intentional...trust me


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

what is the writer trying to imply here? and why are people making a big deal? why do this board talk about kobe so much? some of you, need girlfriends badly. i do not post much on this board but, the kobe threads are getting ridiculious. will the next kobe thread be about his farts? goodness! me thinks the board really loves kobe.........you all talk about him too much to for me to think otherwise.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



futuristxen said:


> But supposedly the Lakers season thus far has been "miraculous" to quote one Laker fan. What is Kobe frustrated about? Shouldn't he be on top of the world?
> 
> The Cavs went through a stretch where they lost 7 of 9, and you didn't see Lebron trashing cameras and lights, and having to be seperated by security from teammates...you didn't see him making dirty plays on guys.
> 
> ...


How do you know? Seriously, the average NBA fan would be shocked to know what happens behind closed doors. And the fact that people make a big deal about an arguement, Jordan punching Kerr, and so on proves that.

BTW the past couple of days just further shows that its not "Laker fans" starting Kobe threads.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*

What the team needs now is to start winning again. All will be fine then.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



23 said:


> Thanks for not having an answer to my posts about Kobe
> 
> Stick to MJ if you want, but that "The media did this to Kobe" excuse is the most laughable one in 2005...
> 
> ...


Nice comeback! LOL


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



One on One said:


> This will be an epic thread. I think the suspension is well deserved and nobody can really argue about this cause it's on the high end. It could have been 1 or 2 games and he got 2. I agree with the guy who said Lebron is above suspensions, but Lebron hasn't done anything to warrant one yet. If he did, Stern would probably piss his pants.



Then you know Stern has some soiled pants. Lebron was pretty close to swinging on Fortson. If the Refs didn't eject Fortson when they played the Sonics, he would have thrown a punch. Of course it was because Fortson had fouled his teammate really hard. So it was kind of a cool thing to see.


Good to see Kobe get suspended. However, it's probably going to help the lakers given how Kobe has been acting with his teammates.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



PauloCatarino said:


> No. Not entirely.
> 
> But Jordan had two great addictions: gambling and women.


Err gambling and COMPETETIVENESS. Every man is an addict to women. MJ however wasn't stupid enough to get caught with his hand in the cookie jar, and thus havin a potential rape scenario being brought on by a 19 year old girl.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



duncan2k5 said:


> its malone...any elbow from him is intentional...trust me


Ain't that the truth. The league is better off without that *******. He should be put in jail for some of the things he's done on a basketball court. He could have killed people out there.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



Drewbs said:



> Jordan punching Steve Kerr in the face was a tactic to raise his level of play?


I actually heard Kerr himself talk about this incident on a broadcast. Him and MJ were jawing something fierce in practice, and Kerr provoked Jordan with something he said, and Jordan reacted physically. Later on, they both apologized to each other, and have been fast friends ever since.

As for the missy complaining about the "Kobe thread", this is a news thread, first and foremost. It just happens that the news is about Kobe, which sensationalizes the news, though this kind of info about any player deserves a thread. This isn't some "OMG, Kobe is t3h eveel!" thread, though it has become that way (with a sprinkle of "t3h Jordan was eveel too!!"). Kobe brought this on himself.

Also, irregardless of the source, everything that's being reported is based on actual events.

****

For those of you using the childish "t3h Jordan did this/that!!", KOBE ISN'T JORDAN, and whatever he's doing is not working. Remember, 6 championships buys you a LOT of tolerance and forgiveness, while not making the playoffs after you had your team choose between you and another superstar, or struggling to stay above .500 DOES NOT.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



MemphisX said:


> Got to love the Laker's annoncers saying basically Mike Miller got what he deserved. :eek8:


As big a homer as Michael Cage can be, Memphis fans are lucky not to be stuck with some of the idiots who call other teams' games.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



> For those of you using the childish "t3h Jordan did this/that!!", KOBE ISN'T JORDAN, and whatever he's doing is not working.


Only as childish as pushing an anti-Kobe agenda disguised as diplomacy.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



futuristxen said:


> Ain't that the truth. The league is better off without that *******. He should be put in jail for some of the things he's done on a basketball court. He could have killed people out there.


Malone never did anything that flagrant. The reason Malone was a thug was because he was reckless and because his elbows were like cannons and seriously hurt people. But Kobe's elbow there was far more malicious than anything Malone ever did. That's not to confuse maliciousness with damage.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

How about attempting to give Zeke brain damage?


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



sherako said:


> Only as childish as pushing an anti-Kobe agenda disguised as diplomacy.


LMAO

I *think* you meant to say "Only as childish as pushing an anti-Kobe agenda diplomatically"(?). You can't hide an agenda as diplomacy, as diplomacy is not a statement in itself, but a way of presenting that statement. You can certainly say the 'agenda' hidden in a diplomatic statement.

Now that I've clarified your inane comment for you, let me clarify. I LOVE Kobe as a basketball player, I can't stand him as teammate (not mine, of course). The 'anti-Kobe' sentiment has a large part of the blame on you, and others like you, who would freely attack another poster, or his favorite player/team, because of a comment on Kobe, even if the comment has basis in truth, and was brought on by none other than Kobe himself. Posting something hateful about him, just to be hateful is one thing, and I won't begrudge you, or any Kobe fan a similar response to that - but why that reaction to something that was *1*) not originated, but simply passed-on in here, *2*) are simply honest reactions to what was reported, and *3*) equal reactions to the Kobe fans' unwarranted attacks?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: NY Post: Kobe Showing Nasty Side More and More*



sherako said:


> Only as childish as pushing an anti-Kobe agenda disguised as diplomacy.


You really think it's not logical to dislike Kobe don't you?

Well, people don't just love Kobe or hate Kobe right out of the bat. They need to have some reference to make their own decision, and I, myself, was swayed years ago by the logic shown by those who dislike Kobe. 

... Because they make more sense.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

carrrnuttt said:


> I *think* you meant to say "Only as childish as pushing an anti-Kobe agenda diplomatically"(?). You can't hide an agenda as diplomacy, as diplomacy is not a statement in itself, but a way of presenting that statement. You can certainly say the 'agenda' hidden in a diplomatic statement.


What? In that sentence, the agenda is the focus...so certainly an evil agenda can be displayed with diplomacy. The sentence makes sense to me at least. Even if the grammar is slightly off, you understood it as the end result. So really thats called quibbling. Moving on



> I LOVE Kobe as a basketball player, I can't stand him as teammate (not mine, of course).


You haven't played with him. Besides, reading around, people who have met him say he's nothing but a nice person.



> The 'anti-Kobe' sentiment has a large part of the blame on you, and others like you, who would freely attack another poster, or his favorite player/team, because of a comment on Kobe, even if the comment has basis in truth, and was brought on by none other than Kobe himself.


So its my fault you feel the way you do? Talk about agendas. 



> Posting something hateful about him, just to be hateful is one thing, and I won't begrudge you, or any Kobe fan a similar response to that - but why that reaction to something that was *1*) not originated, but simply passed-on in here, *2*) are simply honest reactions to what was reported, and *3*) equal reactions to the Kobe fans' unwarranted attacks?


You are right. I should've just ignored it. Offtopic question though, why all the extra Ts at the end of your name?



> You really think it's not logical to dislike Kobe don't you?


Yeah I do. I feel like people here don't understand Kobe's devotion to the game. Its a very rare trait in a person, a diamond in the rough so to speak.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Love the new tag an avatar, sherrako.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



Jamel Irief said:


> I hope you mean post Chick Hearn, though I wouldn't be surprised if you didnt know who he was.


:laugh: 

hes not an announcer now is he? and yes i know who he was.


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

this board loves kobe. you all love kobe so much, you cant stop talking about him. kobe vs this player, kobe vs that player; kobe farted so loud i have to start a thread (sacrasm)............most of you cats on here, need girlfriends. this is getting out of hand. kobe bryant was suspended for fighting (sussy/girl fight) with chris childs and, i do not recall him getting a lot attention for that fight. what is it about kobe that people must start thread topics about him? then, some of you are going overboard comparing his bogus rape charged to oj's case. what does the dropped case have anything to do with what happened vs memphis?


----------



## Personfan (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



Nate505 said:


> Malone never did anything that flagrant. The reason Malone was a thug was because he was reckless and because his elbows were like cannons and seriously hurt people. But Kobe's elbow there was far more malicious than anything Malone ever did. That's not to confuse maliciousness with damage.


Yes he did. In the Lakers/Twolves conference finals a few years back, Cassell and Hudson were injured and they had Darrick Martin playing point. Malone set a pick and Martin followed Payton (or Kobe) right into Malone's elbow which he RAISED and COCKED. I can't remember if he was suspended for it or not, but it was very similar to this incident except I don't think it was in retaliation to anything that Martin did. Other then.. that it was Malone and that he was on the floor "warring" as he liked to call it.


----------



## Personfan (Dec 27, 2003)

How can you watch any ESPN game that Walton commentates and not know who Chick Hearn is. :biggrin:


----------



## Personfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Nikihotgirl said:


> this board loves kobe. you all love kobe so much, you cant stop talking about him. kobe vs this player, kobe vs that player; kobe farted so loud i have to start a thread (sacrasm)............most of you cats on here, need girlfriends. this is getting out of hand. kobe bryant was suspended for fighting (sussy/girl fight) with chris childs and, i do not recall him getting a lot attention for that fight. what is it about kobe that people must start thread topics about him? then, some of you are going overboard comparing his bogus rape charged to oj's case. what does the dropped case have anything to do with what happened vs memphis?


 Well you aren't helping either by talking about his farts, are you? You love him so much it hurts to see people talk about him? No one is forcing you to read this stuff, and no one could blame you if you didn't. Most of it is useless. If you hate it but can't help reading it maybe you need a boyfriend so that you stop talking about Kobe's farts, and yes they do stink. :groucho:


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Burn said:


> How about attempting to give Zeke brain damage?


They were both in the air and Malone recklessly decided to foul him without much regard for the outcome. Bot if Malone had Kobe's guns, nobody would care about the incident anymore. But Malone is a big guy and should bear a greater responsibility for using his strength, something he never did. Kobe, on the other hand, waited for Miller to run across the lane and then decided to elbow him in the head. If Malone did that to Miller, Miller might not have got up.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



Personfan said:


> Yes he did. In the Lakers/Twolves conference finals a few years back, Cassell and Hudson were injured and they had Darrick Martin playing point. Malone set a pick and Martin followed Payton (or Kobe) right into Malone's elbow which he RAISED and COCKED. I can't remember if he was suspended for it or not, but it was very similar to this incident except I don't think it was in retaliation to anything that Martin did. Other then.. that it was Malone and that he was on the floor "warring" as he liked to call it.


You could be right. I didn't see that. I was basing my interpreation on the 14 or so years I saw him play with Utah. There were a lot of incidents them, but none of the ones I saw looked pre-meditated. Kobe's did.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Nikihotgirl said:


> this board loves kobe. you all love kobe so much, you cant stop talking about him. kobe vs this player, kobe vs that player; kobe farted so loud i have to start a thread (sacrasm)............most of you cats on here, need girlfriends. this is getting out of hand. kobe bryant was suspended for fighting (sussy/girl fight) with chris childs and, i do not recall him getting a lot attention for that fight. what is it about kobe that people must start thread topics about him? then, some of you are going overboard comparing his bogus rape charged to oj's case. what does the dropped case have anything to do with what happened vs memphis?


Stop reading threads with Kobe in the title then. They aren't hard to find. I used to do the same thing when I saw Big Amare post.


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

Personfan said:


> Well you aren't helping either by talking about his farts, are you? You love him so much it hurts to see people talk about him? No one is forcing you to read this stuff, and no one could blame you if you didn't. Most of it is useless. If you hate it but can't help reading it maybe you need a boyfriend so that you stop talking about Kobe's farts, and yes they do stink. :groucho:



what is the point of you mentionng me needing a boyfriend? do i post on here on a regular basis? my fart comment was sarcasm (you missed it). the point of my post (which went over your head) was basically saying this is not the first time kobe has been suspended. secondly, what does his bogus rape charged have to do with oj, what do both cases have to do with what happended vs memphis. 

a lot of great basketball players have been suspended for what ever reason in the nba. i just do not see the big deal. you can continue to chat about kobe bryant all you want. but if you do not like kobe bryant, why is he worth your conversation? why do you spend so much time worrying about what he does/dose not do with his life? you responded to by post, i'm assuming you are kobe hater.


p.s. i do not care for many players in the nba but, you will not find me discussing every little thing they do on message board. before i conclude, let me set the record straight...... my favorite player, no longer plays in the nba. i've been a lakers fan longer than kobe playing for the team. i think its sad to see non lakers fans talk about kobe so much. makes me wonder if the kobe hate really means respect. 

never let a person that you do not know disrupt you so bad that you feel the need to starts dumb thread topics about him.


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

matt! said:


> Stop reading threads with Kobe in the title then. They aren't hard to find. I used to do the same thing when I saw Big Amare post.




i do not need to read thread. you can see dumb topics just by coming on the nba general board without reading the thread. the only thing i do is see who starts the thread (most are non lakers fans) and assume the rest. kobe has been in the league for almost ten years and i can tell what type discussion the board will turn out to be. the only thing thats different is kobe was accussed of rape and his haters are using that against him. before that bogus charged, kobe was suspended before and you barely heard about it. after bogus rape charged anything kobe does media is going to do an over kill. not mad at that becasue kobe brought that on himself. its just amazing to me how people can turn on you after making the dumbest mistake. but thats life.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll just quote myself, since you obviously missed it:



carrrnuttt said:


> As for the missy complaining about the "Kobe thread", this is a news thread, first and foremost. It just happens that the news is about Kobe, which sensationalizes the news, though this kind of info about any player deserves a thread. This isn't some "OMG, Kobe is t3h eveel!" thread, though it has become that way (with a sprinkle of "t3h Jordan was eveel too!!"). Kobe brought this on himself.





Nikihotgirl said:


> i do not need to read thread. you can see dumb topics just by coming on the nba general board without reading the thread. the only thing i do is see who starts the thread (most are non lakers fans) and assume the rest.


Ex-KA-yooose me? Do you KNOW me? How many anti-Kobe threads have you actually seen me start? Like I said in the quote above, THIS IS A NEWS THREAD. Is it mine, or any responder-in-here's fault that Kobe brings the news ON HIMSELF? Do you SERIOUSLY believe you'd feel as halfway sympathetic as you do now, when the original news was say, about Dwyane Wade instead?

Get over yourself.

If you are so full of your self-righteous defense against your 'man', feel free to start the "All Good Kobe News Thread". Good luck with that. Seriously.



Nikihotgirl said:


> kobe has been in the league for almost ten years and i can tell what type discussion the board will turn out to be.


And like I mentioned before, respondents like you, who act about the same as a Bible-belt church-mom, who just heard his son say 'there's no God', when anything negative about Kobe is mentioned, is what makes threads like these as long, and as controversial as they are. If you are indeed, 'on the side of truth/righteousness', then shut the (_expletive_) up, and leave those of us that 'don't know better' to 'languish in our ignorance', k?



Nikihotgirl said:


> the only thing thats different is kobe was accussed of rape and his haters are using that against him. before that bogus charged, kobe was suspended before and you barely heard about it. after bogus rape charged anything kobe does media is going to do an over kill. not mad at that becasue kobe brought that on himself. its just amazing to me how people can turn on you after making the dumbest mistake. but thats life.


Yes. I'm SURE it's all about the rape charges. None of the other crap he did to call attention to himself, intentionally, or otherwise, is what makes him so notorious now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Fellas, KNOCK IT OFF! 

Don't treat this message board for your personal agenda. Keep the discussion clean and to the point.

THANK YOU! *


----------



## Personfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Nikihotgirl said:


> what is the point of you mentionng me needing a boyfriend?


You said that most cats here need girlfriends. I was using the same logic against you. Don't take it too seriously, I was trying to have fun with it/you.

Sarcasm or not you mentioned Kobe's farts two posts in a row. That doesn't happen every day.. I was having fun with that also.

To get serious for a second.. Your trying to discourage people from discussing the same old crap over and over. And I agree with that. It's like an old married couple, the burnt peas on the table somehow get the arguement going back in the past to a time years before where the carrots were burnt and the gravy was too watery. 

But it's never going to happen. Just like that married couple, people can't let it go. You can't control what people say here. And either can I. Only the moderators can if they deem things to get out of hand. The best thing to do is to avoid reading it if you know it's going to irritate you.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe suspended? He barely even touched him ....Ahhh this is me being bored . Kobe you deserved it.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

kobe is such a wonderful person :banana:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Nikihotgirl said:


> this board loves kobe. you all love kobe so much, you cant stop talking about him. kobe vs this player, kobe vs that player; kobe farted so loud i have to start a thread (sacrasm)............most of you cats on here, need girlfriends. this is getting out of hand. kobe bryant was suspended for fighting (sussy/girl fight) with chris childs and, i do not recall him getting a lot attention for that fight. what is it about kobe that people must start thread topics about him? then, some of you are going overboard comparing his bogus rape charged to oj's case. what does the dropped case have anything to do with what happened vs memphis?


:rotf:

You are the savior of this board. Now both the Kobe-haters and the Kobe-lovers are coming after *you*!


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Everyone will agree that whether u love him or hate him, he's a superstar in this league. Superstar's actions are more scrutinized and analyzed than their lesser regarded peers. That's how things work. If Zarko Cabarkapa elbows Pavel Podkolzin then they'd be lucky to get 2 sentences in any paper or message board. But when you fall from grace at your own hands after at one time being touted as the next Jordan then, yes, your farts are gonna be louder and stink more than everyone else's.

That said, delibrate elbows get game suspensions regardless of who you are.


----------



## joe budden (Dec 31, 2005)

the suspension is hear nor there,one of the grizzlies shoulda smacked kobe straight in the boatrace and backed up miller.

In my weekend soccer league a cheap shot like that would have got him a uppercut to the gunga din


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

I feel bad for Kobe

he just played hard, making a statement for his team, and when Miller got in his way, he fought back.

yes the elbow was bad but it wasn't that bad. People have done worse

Maybe Kobe should have been suspended. But I am not surprised that he is shocked. I mean, Kobe gets hit all the time. Since Kobe is suspended Wade should be suspended as well for that elbow he threw at Kobe on Christmas day. That one was equally bad and had bad intentions. I am disappointed at NBA's inconsistency

Kobe gets hit all the time, it's time for him to fight back.

The league needs Kobe back, FAST.



Kobe Bryant said:


> Any player that was going to come down the lane at that point in time, I was going to let him know that he just can't walk through there, I think we as a team have to do a better job of establishing that. And me, as a leader of the ballclub, I've got to take the initiative to do that -- and hopefully, everybody will see that. This being our home court, people come here and think it's Hollywood and all sorts of stuff, so they think they'll come down (the lane) and look pretty and shoot jump shots and dunk the ball and finger-roll the ball and do all sorts of cute stuff. And we've got to stop that.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, here's a follow-up that ought'a raise the hackles of some of you who are unreasonably in-love with this freak:

http://www.nypost.com/sports/60740.htm

Snippet:



> The NBA, the Lakers, their fans, the L.A. media and national suppositories, his wife and apparently the Colorado judicial system has allowed him get away with uncivilized behavior for so long we all figured Bryant was immune to punishment.
> 
> Of course, Kobe was "very surprised," in fact, "very, very surprised" when informed the league was lifting almost 290G from his pay envelope and had no intention of dropping the charges.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ LMAO. Got to love Peter Vescey, of all people, claiming his sources are reliable. Poor guy still thinks people take him seriously. I remember when he said there was no chance in hell Webber would be a King.


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

The article is a joke, it sounds like someone reading a story to kids.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I hate... Peter Vescey


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Peter Vecsey is an idiot.

In fact, he ranks 99.3% in the Scoop Jackson's Scale of Idiocy.

The bum.


----------



## Roy Abundah (Jan 1, 2006)

i like vecsey 

he`s clever enough thats he getting paid to hate while you lot do it for free


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

We already have the Quote of the Year:

"_FYI: You'll never see the word "rumor" in this space. Rumor is a word used by fans for the incessantly guessing members of the press who have no credible sources regarding sordid situations, trades and other inside info._" 

- Peter Vecsey, 01/01/06


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Well, here's a follow-up that ought'a raise the hackles of some of you who are unreasonably in-love with this freak:


No agendas there. Just an "honest reaction" :uhoh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Spriggan said:


> We already have the Quote of the Year:
> 
> "_FYI: You'll never see the word "rumor" in this space. Rumor is a word used by fans for the incessantly guessing members of the press who have no credible sources regarding sordid situations, trades and other inside info._"
> 
> - Peter Vecsey, 01/01/06


:rofl:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> I feel bad for Kobe
> 
> he just played hard, making a statement for his team, and when Miller got in his way, he fought back.
> 
> ...


No way he got what he deserved the guy started becoming too agressive lately he needs to calm down for a while


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

From the looks of it, I gathered that Kobe wanted to hit him, but not as hard as he actually did. Oh well. He should take the time off to think about how he'd been playin in the last few.


----------



## Don DeLuise (Jan 2, 2006)

he deserved what he got


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

who wants to bet that Odom will lead the lakers to 2 victories.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

DuMa said:


> who wants to bet that Odom will lead the lakers to 2 victories.


I'll take that bet. 0-2 or 1-1 is most likely.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

DuMa said:


> who wants to bet that Odom will lead the lakers to 2 victories.


Who wants to bet that if the Lakers somehow manage to win those 2 games, Odom won't be the one leading them at all?


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

no, odom will lead the team in rebounds, assists and maybe blocks, but shoot a combined 6/23

u know, he likes to leave the scoring to the pro's, just let brian cook and mihm bang in the post


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

lol, 12 pages? wow, if this were any other thread it would get 2 pages, if not locked for being irrelevant information. looks like the kobe haterz and loverz came out in full force.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Peter Vecsey = :spam:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Halo said:


> The article is a joke, it sounds like someone reading a story to kids.


That Vescey article isn't nearly as stupid as the post right above it.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

i realize that a lot of laker supporters bash the writers of articles as hacks, losers, and other similar adjectives...hmmm. why do they ALWAYS defend kobe? thats the thing that gets to me. its like no matter what he does they make up some ridiculous logic to defend him. if they would at least admit when he is wrong then ppl wouldn't hate him so much. when you continually paint him as a perfect person who has perfectly valid reasons for doing whatever bad deed he has ever done, ppl dont take that too well. ill give props to the very few laker fans who DO admit that he is wrong. and the dwyane wade hit is nothing compared to the kobe hit. it is a RULE in the NBA that anything above the shoulders (even if it doesn't hit the person) is an automatic ejection with a posible suspension. dwyane's hit was in the chest an it is supposed to be (and was) a flagrant.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> i realize that a lot of laker supporters bash the writers of articles as hacks, losers, and other similar adjectives...hmmm. why do they ALWAYS defend kobe? thats the thing that gets to me. its like no matter what he does they make up some ridiculous logic to defend him. if they would at least admit when he is wrong then ppl wouldn't hate him so much. when you continually paint him as a perfect person who has perfectly valid reasons for doing whatever bad deed he has ever done, ppl dont take that too well. ill give props to the very few laker fans who DO admit that he is wrong. and the dwyane wade hit is nothing compared to the kobe hit. it is a RULE in the NBA that anything above the shoulders (even if it doesn't hit the person) is an automatic ejection with a posible suspension. dwyane's hit was in the chest an it is supposed to be (and was) a flagrant.



oh please

Wade could've injured Kobe's ribs and did some permanet internal damage

nobody can argue against this:











Kobe is not like Wade, who prentended nothing happened with his elbow



South Florida Sun-Sentinel said:


> Wade declined to comment on the vicious uppercut elbow he swung at Bryant, one that came shortly after a similar blow from Bryant went undetected by the referees.
> 
> "I don't remember," Wade offered of the first flagrant foul of his three-year career.




Kobe came back after such a horrible injury. The man will not be denied

what a leader


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> i realize that a lot of laker supporters bash the writers of articles as hacks, losers, and other similar adjectives...hmmm. why do they ALWAYS defend kobe? thats the thing that gets to me. its like no matter what he does they make up some ridiculous logic to defend him. if they would at least admit when he is wrong then ppl wouldn't hate him so much. when you continually paint him as a perfect person who has perfectly valid reasons for doing whatever bad deed he has ever done, ppl dont take that too well. ill give props to the very few laker fans who DO admit that he is wrong. and the dwyane wade hit is nothing compared to the kobe hit. it is a RULE in the NBA that anything above the shoulders (even if it doesn't hit the person) is an automatic ejection with a posible suspension. dwyane's hit was in the chest an it is supposed to be (and was) a flagrant.


It just gets really annoying, as there are more and more people who seem to hate Kobe just for the sake of hating him and because it is simply popular to do so now. 

And for the record, I, for one, do admit he is wrong in this particular incident. His elbow on Mike Miller was quite frankly atrocious and totally uncalled for. As for his game, I think at times he tries a little too much to take it upon himself to get the W, and as a result, appear to be selfish on offense and takes way too many shots.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Kobe Bryant is out -> Lamar Odom, Chris Mihm, Brian Cook and Devean George all have good or great games.

Coincidence?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Kobe Bryant is out -> Lamar Odom, Chris Mihm, Brian Cook and Devean George all have good or great games.
> 
> Coincidence?


Yet the Lakers lost at home. Oden still didn't step up either. Post = Point?


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Kobe Bryant is out -> Lamar Odom, Chris Mihm, Brian Cook and Devean George all have good or great games.
> 
> Coincidence?



The Lakers lost

coincidence?

It's the fact that the Lakers need their Captain back, FAST.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Yet the Lakers lost at home. Oden still didn't step up either. Post = Point?


LoL I think you meant Odom.. Once again he has that game where he goes off for 18/12/8 or so and doesnt have an impact.. The dude was suppose to take over (and should have scored more than 18; crap Cook got 19 and led the team.. Lord) since Kobe was out? Sheesh.. He did the same crap with Kobe.. He'll never get it.. 

If he cant improve his game without Kobe like ya'll think he can then he never will.. 

Wasnt impressed with him at all..


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> It just gets really annoying, as there are more and more people who seem to hate Kobe just for the sake of hating him and because it is simply popular to do so now.


For real. Bunch of ESPN puppets here. They don't have personal tastes, instead they like whoever channel 24 tells them to. Kobe is on the hot seat right now [and possibly forever], so anything he does will be blown up. Nearly 200 posts in this topic is proof of that.



> And for the record, I, for one, do admit he is wrong in this particular incident. His elbow on Mike Miller was quite frankly atrocious and totally uncalled for.


I agree with this nonpartisan view. He was wrong for doing it, but one can see why it was done.



> Wasnt impressed with him at all..


He hardly ever plays at the level he should be playing at. Realistically he should be on the Richard Jefferson tier of wings. Beginning to think he is a cancer.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> LoL I think you meant Odom.. Once again he has that game where he goes off for 18/12/8 or so and doesnt have an impact.. The dude was suppose to take over (and should have scored more than 18; crap Cook got 19 and led the team.. Lord) since Kobe was out? Sheesh.. He did the same crap with Kobe.. He'll never get it..
> 
> If he cant improve his game without Kobe like ya'll think he can then he never will..
> 
> Wasnt impressed with him at all..


it's too bad Odom has consistently under-performed

if I was Kobe I would be fed up with him too

maybe it's time for some trade to happen


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> oh please
> 
> Wade could've injured Kobe's ribs and did some permanet internal damage
> 
> ...


THE NBA RULES are that any extreme contact or near contact above the shoulders is an AUTOMATIC ejection and possible suspension. yes, wade/s elbow COULD have caused damage, just like a normal foul grabbing someone's arm can cause dislocation...should players be suspended for that? any foul can cause some sort of injury...its those above the shoulders that are more dangerous in most people's eyes. personally i would perfer a hard hit to my armpit than one to my throat...but thats just me. and Kobe is a warrios for coming back from that? then i guess shane battier is the God of War for what he got in that Magic game. Kobe isnt some Lord for coming back into the game after that. EVERY nba player comes back into the game after a cut. geez


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

sherako said:


> For real. Bunch of ESPN puppets here. They don't have personal tastes, instead they like whoever channel 24 tells them to. Kobe is on the hot seat right now [and possibly forever], so anything he does will be blown up. Nearly 200 posts in this topic is proof of that.


and few of them can actually come up with legitmate reasons on hating Kobe




> I agree with this nonpartisan view. He was wrong for doing it, but one can see why it was done.


now he just needs to come back ASAP and prevent the Lakers from falling too far




> He hardly ever plays at the level he should be playing at. Realistically he should be on the Richard Jefferson tier of wings. Beginning to think he is a cancer.



No doubt. He is surprisingly passive on defense, very unwilling in using his speed to slash/cut and in using his height to post up others. He should be a defensive nightmare for the opponents yet he constantly pass up the ball (when he should be the one take the shots), not looking for his shots (i.e. stepping up to the ball or demanding it), and seem happy to only score only on second chances rather than creating his own shots

time to trade him


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> THE NBA RULES are that any extreme contact or near contact above the shoulders is an AUTOMATIC ejection and possible suspension. yes, wade/s elbow COULD have caused damage, just like a normal foul grabbing someone's arm can cause dislocation...should players be suspended for that? any foul can cause some sort of injury...its those above the shoulders that are more dangerous in most people's eyes. personally i would perfer a hard hit to my armpit than one to my throat...but thats just me. and Kobe is a warrios for coming back from that? then i guess shane battier is the God of War for what he got in that Magic game. Kobe isnt some Lord for coming back into the game after that. EVERY nba player comes back into the game after a cut. geez



Wade's elbow was intentional. Wade should've been ejected right away. His shot was lethal since he aimed for the chest with his elbow.

Kobe is a warrior. He is the target of everybody and most people are happy to watch him to get hurt. Yet he came back and scored 45 points. Battier isn't public enemy number 1, KOBE IS. I commend him for the way he has been standing up for himself in his career, reminds me of Jordan.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

sherako said:


> For real. Bunch of ESPN puppets here. They don't have personal tastes, instead they like whoever channel 24 tells them to. Kobe is on the hot seat right now [and possibly forever], so anything he does will be blown up. Nearly 200 posts in this topic is proof of that.
> 
> 
> I agree with this nonpartisan view. He was wrong for doing it, but one can see why it was done.
> ...


ESPN puppets? we like who espn tells us to like? lol. so if that was the case why weren't we liking kobe or the lakers when the media was on his jock? why did iverson have fans? i guess then it is safe to say that you only like the lakers because of ESPN when they were covering them 24/7 back in the day. get real. ppl sont like kobe because of their own reasons. there are haters for everyone...Kobe haters, lebron haters, duncan haters, shaq haters. get over it. the onlt ppl who hate kobe because of what the media says are people who dont really follow basketball. the true basketball fans all have their own opinion...and true basketball fans are those who post on basketball forums. ppl who dont really care about basketball dont post on these boards, so it is safe to say that about 99% of people on this board are basketball fans, thus have their own opinions on whatever the topic may be. nice try to pull out the ESPN card though.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> Wade's elbow was intentional. Wade should've been ejected right away. His shot was lethal since he aimed for the chest with his elbow.
> 
> Kobe is a warrior. He is the target of everybody and most people are happy to watch him to get hurt. Yet he came back and scored 45 points. Battier isn't public enemy number 1, KOBE IS. I commend him for the way he has been standing up for himself in his career, reminds me of Jordan.


for one my friend...wade's elbow is a FLAGRANT. follow the rules please. a flagrant doesn't mean an ejection. it was below the shoulders. kobe's was above the shoulders...he should not have even finished that game...automatic ejection...thats one

secondly, son, you implied kobe is a warrior for coming back from a cut. all nba players do that. and all stars are the target of everybody. kobe aint special. and my point of battier is that he IS a scrub, and if a scrub can come back from that, kobe should be able to come back from a cut. i was surprised battier was even conscious after that elbow. and kobe was like 10/35 that game wasn't he???? from what i saw and heard from laker fans he was stinking it up that game. forcing shots. the usual. how has he stood up for himself in his career? stoof up for himself from what? adultery? elbowing people's throats? fights with teammates? it all sounds self-inflicted to me...but hey, you're the Kobe fan...you know it all


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

So because people post on bball boards, this means they are automatically immune from assimilation of ESPN views? Just because you post at a bball board, doesn't mean you are guaranteed to be informed on every little nook and cranny. 

Quit drawin'.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

While we are on the topic of suspensions and ejections, was Josh Howard punished for his wild swipe at Kobe's head during Kobe's 62-point game?


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

sherako said:


> So because people post on bball boards, this means they are automatically immune from assimilation of ESPN views? Just because you post at a bball board, doesn't mean you are guaranteed to be informed on every little nook and cranny.
> 
> Quit drawin'.


2 years ago lakers were still getting ESPN love...so u hating on them isn't exactly "following ESPN". so thats a bad example. plus laker fans say we hate kobe because of espn...why cant it be that espn hates kobe because of what the people feel? hmmm...ESPN always show love to kobe IMO anyway, so if we were all sheep the world would be laker fans. then half of the population would hate Lebron because many espn analysts (especially Jim Rome) were bashing lebron or claiming he wont be that good before he got in the NBA...so plz use logic and stop going back to the same onld lame ESPN escuse...it gets old and annoying. thats like saying ppl dont like Hitler because of the Media. whether you like Hitler or not, you can just study his actions and determine an opinion of your own...and the majority of Earth do think that the mass killing of a group of ppl=bad


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

BBB said:


> While we are on the topic of suspensions and ejections, was Josh Howard punished for his wild swipe at Kobe's head during Kobe's 62-point game?


im not sure...was kobe suspended for his elbows at Dirk, Arenas, and punches ar Howard???


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

my work here is done...im going to sleep now


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> im not sure...was kobe suspended for his elbows at Dirk, Arenas, and punches ar Howard???


I'm not sure about "his elbows at Arenas and punches at Howard". But regarding the Dirk incident, wasn't that when Dirk tried to strip him of the ball, and like any other veteren NBA player, Kobe just threw his arms up to get the call and unfortunately caught Dirk in the face with the stray elbow?


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> for one my friend...wade's elbow is a FLAGRANT. follow the rules please. a flagrant doesn't mean an ejection. it was below the shoulders. kobe's was above the shoulders...he should not have even finished that game...automatic ejection...thats one


sticking with the rules...I see...even though Wade's elbow was lethal and intentional as well? Similiarly, it would be okay if Wade aimed at Kobe's nuts becase it wasn't above the shoulders? Kobe's elbow is worse than Wade's, but Wade's pretty bad too. Too bad some of us are too biased to see that



> secondly, son, you implied kobe is a warrior for coming back from a cut. all nba players do that. and all stars are the target of everybody. kobe aint special. and my point of battier is that he IS a scrub, and if a scrub can come back from that, kobe should be able to come back from a cut. i was surprised battier was even conscious after that elbow. and kobe was like 10/35 that game wasn't he???? from what i saw and heard from laker fans he was stinking it up that game. forcing shots. the usual. how has he stood up for himself in his career? stoof up for himself from what? adultery? elbowing people's throats? fights with teammates? it all sounds self-inflicted to me...but hey, you're the Kobe fan...you know it all


Keep on hating, and don't call me son. keep your insults to yourself. Kobe is a special target of everybody, if you don't know this then I don't know what games you have been watching and what boards you have been posting on. Kobe struggled that game YET he still scored 45 points, that's just plain impressive. Like you said, it's "the usual". He has stood up to many players and fans who hate him and try to bring him down in whatever ways they can...injuries, sarcasm, insults, bias, ignorance, conformity...etc...He even got booed in his hometown yet he still stand tall and proud...Many people call him a rapist yet he is found innocent....people try to insult him by saying he is copying Jordan yet at the same age he is better than Jordan and he is the only player in this league right now who can be legitmately compared to the King himself...people try to say Lebron/Melo/Wade/T-Mac is better yet when comparing team and individual records Kobe is better than every single of them...people doubted Kobe when he came into the league at 18 and he developed into the best player in the NBA...people say he is a ballhog and selfish yet if it wasn't for him the Lakers would've never won those 3 championships...he has the most complete game of all players yet haters constantly try to find IMAGINARY holes in his game

so of course I know it all, I am a fan, not a hater.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

GoDWade said:


> Kobe came back after such a horrible injury. The man will not be denied


"Kobe sauce" must go down smooth.



















And guess who came back the same game...with eight stitches...not trying to headhunt...acting like a professional...being an adult about the situation...



> what a leader


Some leader. What did he shoot that night?

By the way, we got two points from that flagrant foul shenanigan Kobe pulled. Final score: Grizz 100, Lakers 99.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

And he didnt btw, try taking anyone's head off after that incident. I guess Battier must be an even greater leader than kobe according to that faulty logic...lol


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Ooooh... 5-star post by Rawse.


----------



## Jasonic1 (Dec 25, 2005)

*Nope, try again.*


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Thats not true.. everyone in LA likes him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Rawse said:


>


NOT FAIR!

YOU CAN'T BRING SHANE BATTIER TO A DEBATE ABOUT PROFESSIONALISM!!!!!


----------



## Skeet Skeet Skita (Dec 11, 2005)

lol...

First he retaliates and then he acts like it was unintented by reaching his hand towards Miller.

Why didn't the Grizzlies gang up on him ? Seriously, I'd stand up for my teammate and distribute some pushes and shoves. The same what Haslem did to Nocioni when he had that altercation with Wade, even though Nocioni hadn't done anything wrong and Wade was the instigator. But you just have to stand up for a teammate in such a situation.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

BBB said:


> I'm not sure about "his elbows at Arenas and punches at Howard". But regarding the Dirk incident, wasn't that when Dirk tried to strip him of the ball, and like any other veteren NBA player, Kobe just threw his arms up to get the call and unfortunately caught Dirk in the face with the stray elbow?


Nah...the play was just about over. it was a frustrated elbow...nice try though, but he isnt perfect...he isnt past throwing those


----------



## ibiza raver (Jan 2, 2006)

it was pretty nasty what he did to the grizzly guy


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> sticking with the rules...I see...even though Wade's elbow was lethal and intentional as well? Similiarly, it would be okay if Wade aimed at Kobe's nuts becase it wasn't above the shoulders? Kobe's elbow is worse than Wade's, but Wade's pretty bad too. Too bad some of us are too biased to see that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too biased for what? you are the biased one, my friend. it is an NBA rule that above the shoulders is an ejection and suspension, and below is a flagrant (if unnecessary and extreme). just because it was intentional doesn't mean anything. ppl intentionaly foul ppl all the time...but when you do it to an extreme above the shoulders, you gots to go...just ask danny fortson...dude is so accustomed to it he looks to walk off the court after every foul because he thinks he is being ejected. kobe wasnt ejected from that game because he was kobe, but the basketball Gods reviewed the situation and gave him what he deserved.

and u act like Kobe is a unique case. ppl doubted almost everyone who had hype around them. Lebron got hate, duncan got hate, KG got hate, ITS NOT ALL ABOUT KOBE...GET OUT OF YOUR BOX. and he wasn't found innocent...shows how flawed your facts are about your favorite player. no one but Kobe, the girl, and God knew what happened. everything else is mere speculation. and Kobe is not better that jordan at the same age...you must have only watched him play for the wizards. compare the stats and impact from the age jordan entered the league to 27/28. jordan is in another league. if Kobe didnt have shaq, he would be a 27 year old McGrady without the jumpshot. and judging from how he is handling life without the Deisel, you're right...he doesn't have holes in his game, dude has CRATERS. he takes more bad shots than quite possibly anyone in the NBA, he always has spats with hall of famers, scrubs, other team's players, his coach, and probably even the guy dressed as santa who rings a little bell on the corner. laker fans talk about kobe's passion as if it's exclusive. they say his passion caused him to thrust an elbow at Miller's throat. if that's the case, then danny fortson is the poster child for heart.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Are you seriously comparing the hate Kobe gets to the hate that Garnett, Duncan and Lebron gets?


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> Nah...the play was just about over. it was a frustrated elbow...nice try though, but he isnt perfect...he isnt past throwing those


Never did I say he's perfect.

But after re-watching that play again (I have the game on my computer), it looks like an ordinary veteren-move to me. Look, if I think Kobe did something wrong, on purpose, I'll be the first to point that out, but in this play it just doesn't seem to me like Kobe wanted to hit Dirk in the face on purpose. 

Thing is, I don't get how Josh can get a pass for his ridiculous swipe at Kobe's head, when Kobe did something just as intentional and potentially dangerous, he gets crucified for it.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Jasonic1 said:


> *edit*


Talk about a non-biased, credible post...


----------



## Spoonbender (Aug 28, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> .people try to insult him by saying he is copying Jordan yet at the same age he is better than Jordan and he is the only player in this league right now who can be legitmately compared to the King himself...


Log off and stop posting


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Spoonbender said:


> Log off and stop posting



still cannot deny Kobe's greatness

haters, give up. No matter how much you hate Kobe will always be remembered as one of the best players ever played in the NBA, a legend for the new century and the best player of the 2000 decade, bar none.

There will only be several players who will be remembered in the future...and in 9 out 10 people the first name will be:

*KOBE!*



His team is struggling right now, but he will rise to the top again in a couple of years. Right now his teammates are holding him back

Kobe= MVP


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

BBB said:


> Never did I say he's perfect.
> 
> But after re-watching that play again (I have the game on my computer), it looks like an ordinary veteren-move to me. Look, if I think Kobe did something wrong, on purpose, I'll be the first to point that out, but in this play it just doesn't seem to me like Kobe wanted to hit Dirk in the face on purpose.
> 
> Thing is, I don't get how Josh can get a pass for his ridiculous swipe at Kobe's head, when Kobe did something just as intentional and potentially dangerous, he gets crucified for it.



Thank you! Here is a man who understands!


Kobe has to get crucified since that only shows how great he is

btw, Kobe isn't dirty, so stop try to make him into a dirty player. He plays hard, aggressive, and with a passion


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> Thank you! Here is a man who understands!
> 
> 
> Kobe has to get crucified since that only shows how great he is
> ...


GoWade, you have to remember when you are the best everyone has an opinion good or bad about you. As Sir Patchwork once said, "People expect more of Kobe, due to his greatness" so it should be expected. Kobe is the only player in the league that gets so much attention for what he does or doesn't do. This can be proven by looking in any NBA forum, and every Kobe related topic typically generates 10+ pages of people's opinions.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

ralaw said:


> GoWade, you have to remember when you are the best everyone has an opinion good or bad about you. As Sir Patchwork once said, "People expect more of Kobe, due to his greatness" so it should be expected. Kobe is the only player in the league that gets so much attention for what he does or doesn't do. This can be proven by looking in any NBA forum, and every Kobe related topic typically generates 10+ pages of people's opinions.



agreed. Kobe gets so much undeserved hate from so many people that I am sick of it already, so I decided to go public and defend Kobe


I will keep the expectation in mind next time


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> Thank you! Here is a man who understands!
> 
> 
> *Kobe has to get crucified since that only shows how great he is*
> ...


Kobe cheapshotted Mike Miller.He didn't die to redeem your sins.What are you in a cult or something?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Diable said:


> Kobe cheapshotted Mike Miller.He didn't die to redeem your sins.What are you in a cult or something?


I think your the won comparing Kobe to Jesus Christ. GoWade said nothing of the sorts. It just takes *a* belief and a little faith........the doors will be open for you when ever you are ready.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Diable said:


> Kobe cheapshotted Mike Miller.He didn't die to redeem your sins.What are you in a cult or something?


the post above you quoted is where I got that word from

no I didn't compare him to Jesus


----------



## Theoretic (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Diable said:


> Kobe cheapshotted Mike Miller.He didn't die to redeem your sins.What are you in a cult or something?


*Gone.*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

GoDWade said:


> agreed. Kobe gets so much undeserved hate from so many people that I am sick of it already, so I decided to go public and defend Kobe


You're the best defense Kobe's got, huh?

...:laugh:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

BBB said:


> I'm not sure about "his elbows at Arenas and punches at Howard". But regarding the Dirk incident, wasn't that when Dirk tried to strip him of the ball, and like any other veteren NBA player, Kobe just threw his arms up to get the call and unfortunately caught Dirk in the face with the stray elbow?


Actually, Ronnie Nunn himself said that Kobe should've gotten a technical foul for what he did, and Dirk's strip had nothing to do with it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Top 5 PLayer In The League.








`nuff said


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

gio30584 said:


> Top 5 PLayer In The League.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post = Point?


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Post = Point?


Post=Point?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Post = Point?


no point, just felt like throwing that out there lol


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Blink4 said:


> Post=Point?


A Blink4 post that I don't have to edit = NEW?


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

Diable said:


> Kobe cheapshotted Mike Miller.He didn't die to redeem your sins.What are you in a cult or something?


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...this post is CLASSIC!!!!!!!!!! repped for making me laugh


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Rawse,

Kobe is a top 5 player in the league, agree?


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> Rawse,
> 
> Kobe is a top 5 player in the league, agree?


Who the **** cares stop posting in this stupid mother****ing thread. Jesus Christ no wonder people hate Kobe Bryant.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

well i tried...but its not letting me. and why did that dude above get banned? what did he say?


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

i disagree. i think the 5 best players are Duncan, Lebron Dwade, KG, and nash.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

gio30584 said:


> Rawse,
> 
> Kobe is a top 5 player in the league, agree?


Yes, he is.

And that's not what this thread is about, nor is a legitimate argument to excuse what he did.

Keep it on topic. **** like that is usually the reason these threads spiral out of control.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Yes, he is.
> 
> And that's not what this thread is about, nor is a legitimate argument to excuse what he did.
> 
> Keep it on topic. **** like that is usually the reason these threads spiral out of control.


I always thought it was typical for threads that go longer than 8-10 pages generally spiral out of control.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Who the **** cares stop posting in this stupid mother****ing thread. Jesus Christ no wonder people hate Kobe Bryant.


chill the **** down, i was interested in his reaction.
i know this is a stupid thread. but im bored at the moment, might as well milk this thread as long as it stands.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Rawse said:


> You're the best defense Kobe's got, huh?
> 
> ...:laugh:



I said to him

"I got your back, homes"


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

duncan2k5 said:


> i disagree. i think the 5 best players are Duncan, Lebron Dwade, KG, and nash.


*edit*


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> Who the **** cares stop posting in this stupid mother****ing thread. Jesus Christ no wonder people hate Kobe Bryant.


Do you think Jesus hates Kobe too? 

now that is the question of the day....... :raised_ey


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rawse said:


> A Blink4 post that I don't have to edit = NEW?


A Rawse post not *****ing about Kobe's elbow?=NEW


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

IV said:


> *edit*


shouldn't he get banned or suspended for attacking another poster? and how are they not better than kobe? i feel they are better because duncan has acomplished more and is easier to build around in that his teammates benefit off him probably more than any other player except... 

Steve nash: received an MVP, makes players put up better numbers than probably any other system in the NBA. as of now, he has the best court vision and mid range jumpshot than any player in the NBA...you would be hardpressed to say that kobe is the best at anything. Has a worse team assembled around him than kobe, but is leading them to one of the best records in the NBA. 

Lebron: speaks for himself, but for the sake of arguement...he has more impact on the court than Kobe. Shows trust in teamates, which in turn elevates team play and shows his status as a leader. his stats are better. takes better shots. has a jumpshot (despite what ppl think, he can shoot. actually watch the game plz). i think people are stuck looking at the 00-03 kobe who had the MVP leading the lakers(i cant say 04 because he stunk up the finals shooting 38% while shaq was shooting 60+%)

KG: See Duncan, but without some of the accomplishments and less impact.

Dwade has more impact on the floor, is clutch, and involves all his team,ates which results in increased team chemistry. he has better stats also.

*edit* Keep calling out the mods, at this rate you're well on your way to your next and final suspension.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

IV said:


> Do you think Jesus hates Kobe too?
> 
> now that is the question of the day....... :raised_ey


God dont like ugly














well i know that opens up opportunities to make comebacks at me...so bring it on


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> God dont like ugly


Extremely cunning comment, there.

Yup, gem of a poster, you are.

*off to rep IV for previous post*


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Extremely cunning comment, there.


i know


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*



BEEZ said:


> I just might be missing your sarcasm, but Miller was driving to the basket when he inadvertently hit Kobe in the face


I was referring to the hard foul that Bibby got whistled for in Game Six a few years back when he viciously attacked Kobe's elbow with his nose. Miller attacked Bryant's elbow every bit as violently. He definitely deserved a hard 2. :bsmile:


----------



## freddie flintoff (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Bryant to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller*

Stop re-registering on BBB.net, you were banned for a reason.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Time's up!


----------

